# I'm sure you all remember this stuff and more



## hollydolly

Post your own pics...or tell a tale attached to any of the stuff from the past.....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Remember getting dressed up for Easter ?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose

These are great HD. I love that juke box!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

I sooo wanted one of those trikes when I was a tot RR , I remember it so well.... and yes those shoe stands I remember well, I wonder when they stopped being used...


----------



## hollydolly

Remember these in school..?


----------



## hollydolly

..and everyone's granny or auntie wore a  Pinny apron to keep their good clothes from getting messed up...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

..When tube trains looked like this inside...







..and overland train compartments looked like this..







and subway escalators looked like this...


----------



## hollydolly

We weren't Italian but I saw this plenty of times....


----------



## hollydolly

This was like My Granny's kitchen


----------



## hollydolly

The Avon Lady....


----------



## JustBonee

I live a few doors away from an 'Avon Lady'  .... she doesn't look like that ^^


----------



## hollydolly

American adverts from the 60's


----------



## hollydolly

British TV adverts


----------



## hollydolly

British TV adverts from the 70's ( when I was a teen....


----------



## RadishRose

I remember most of those Avon product. My uncle owed a finishing business and did work for Avon, Revlon, etc. He got loads of samples from Avon and my aunt had them all on display in the bathroom.


----------



## hollydolly

Lots of Avon stuff, especially the perfume bottles are really collectable and can command some big money...


----------



## hollydolly

remember when this was the height of Computer Gaming sophistication... hard to believe it was 30 years ago..:sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Lots of Avon stuff, especially the perfume bottles are really collectable and can command some big money...



Lol, not mine. It's selling for $8.00 on ebay. My aunt gave me her empty cuz I thought it was pretty. I carried it around for years, but I think I finally threw it out.





Great collection, Holly. I'm enjoying this- even stuff that I never saw.


----------



## hollydolly

Pleased you're enjoying it RR...

I have to tell you of all Avon products I adored Topaz, it came in a little cream parfum pot.. but it was discontinued years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Pleased you're enjoying it RR...
> 
> I have to tell you of all Avon products I adored Topaz, it came in a little cream parfum pot.. but it was discontinued years ago.



This? It's no longer available on Ebay. I think Auntie had that too... I think the only Avon fragrance I ever LOVED was To A Wild Rose,


----------



## hollydolly

No it was in a little black pot, ...ooh and I've just remembered another one I liked ''Occur'' 

This is a random pic of someone selling an ancient old empty pot on Ebay...







No, you were right about the Topaze...my memory was playing me up, thinking that was also in the black pot...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember the department store charge-a-plates






and the pneumatic tube systems that used to rumble through the old department stores to the cashier's office.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> I live a few doors away from an 'Avon Lady'  .... she doesn't look like that ^^



No they don't now, but when I was a kid they did look like that picture, except they wore blue not red...


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Remember the department store charge-a-plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the pneumatic tube systems that used to rumble through the old department stores to the cashier's office.



Oh my gosh, Bea! I certainly do remember these when shopping w/ my mother!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

remember these?..my mother had one sitting in the fireplace ...







alongside one of these... I think they were called Companion sets


----------



## hollydolly

This was the most delicious chocolate in the world..but like all the best things they stopped making it..


----------



## hollydolly

OMG I'd totally forgotten about these.. when I think back I can hardly believe it was the 20th century with this contraption..


----------



## Garydavid

Geez! Those were sure good times, you know that! We had so much playing in the yard. You dont even see that anymore.
  Good post. Good memories.


----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


> Remember the department store charge-a-plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the pneumatic tube systems that used to rumble through the old department stores to the cashier's office.



I have a very clear memory of those pneumatic tubes when my grandpa took me to a store to buy me a dress for my birthday -- I must have been about 5 or 6.  I was amazed by those tubes and watched them zip around overhead.  I even clearly remember the little dress -- it had little umbrellas on it and a sash that tied in back.


----------



## Tommy

You know you've been around for quite a while if, like me, you look through these pages and find yourself thinking "Gee, you mean those aren't around any more?":why:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This one is very similar to the one we had when I was a kid.....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Holly's post reminded me of Jane Parker's Spanish Bar Cake.


----------



## tortiecat

We actually have a store in our area that uses the 'pneumatic tubes'.
It is a great attraction for kids and tourists.


----------



## Garydavid

Just like it was when I was a little boy


----------



## Garydavid

Unbelievable!
Bet those would sell good today. And for more than 15 cents.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Garydavid

Did you do that? I never did.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Garydavid

Yes, no seatbelts. I remember. I.remember because on the way back home from the drive in movies my brother fell asleep and fell out of the car leaning on the backdoor. Good thing we were almost stopped when he fell out. He was ok
  I remember going down.the road in the back of my grandfathers pickup truck as well. Fun memories


----------



## Garydavid

Do you remember those little rounds things you could get at the drug store. You lit them with a match and as they burned a black smoking snake would come out? I cant recall for the life of me what they were called.


----------



## CeeCee

Garydavid said:


> Do you remember those little rounds things you could get at the drug store. You lit them with a match and as they burned a black smoking snake would come out? I cant recall for the life of me what they were called.




This?


----------



## Garydavid

Hey! Yes thats it! Boy I used to love watching them. And thanks for taking the time to find this. More good memories


----------



## hollydolly

Talking of Kit-kats do you Non Brits have this Ruby Cocoa Kit-kat?..I bought one a couple of days ago,  it's new on the market her...just tried a little bit and it tastes like citrus fruits...


----------



## hollydolly

Garydavid said:


> Did you do that? I never did.



Yes we 4 kids were always in the back of the car with  no seat belts....


----------



## Garydavid

That looks good. Kind of strange seeing a new kit kat bar. But no, at least I havent seen one in my area of massachsetts. I always did like kitkat bars. And skybars as well!! Yums!


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> We weren't Italian but I saw this plenty of times....




Only the Italians in our neighborhood had the plastic...too funny!!

We lived in a very nice neighborhood in Pittsburgh and there were a few Italian families.  The houses in my neighborhood were just built in the early 60’s and had finished basements.


The Italian families I knew lived in the basements and only went upstairs to sleep....guess they wanted to keep everything nice not just the couches they covered.

Im not making fun of them....we were good friends and they were lovely people.


----------



## Garydavid

Haaahaaaa lol lol lol! Thats really funny! I do recall.when I was young my mother covered the couch with that stuff. It was alright untill you sat on it. Cold in the winter and made you feel slimy.in the summer. That didnt last long


----------



## AZ Jim

My dear Grandmother worked hard her whole life as a cook in a steel mill.  When she saved up and bought a new sofa she wanted to make it last so she had plastic on her new furniture.  Bless her she worked long hours for her money.  RIP Grandma...


----------



## Aunt Bea

When I was young I had an old beat up sofa with a blanket over it and when I got older I had a new sofa with a blanket over it, not much really changed in  my life except the condition of the sofa.layful:nthego:


----------



## Garydavid

I know what you mean. When were young you dont really think about things like that. My mother stayed at home while my father went to work and I'll tell you she worked hard and did a great job of it. Sure wish I could relive some of those days. I will always miss my mother, we loved each o5her much.


----------



## Garydavid

Its more comfortable and homey with a blanket over it isn't it? I think so.


----------



## CeeCee

Garydavid said:


> I know what you mean. When were young you dont really think about things like that. My mother stayed at home while my father went to work and I'll tell you she worked hard and did a great job of it. Sure wish I could relive some of those days. I will always miss my mother, we loved each o5her much.



Same here.  My mother stayed home and ran the house and 4 children.  We didn’t have any covers on our furniture though and it still stayed nice.  We were taught to respect things and take care of them.

I also miss my mom very much...she died 3 years ago. 

She was my role model and inspiration for how I raised my children and they turned out great!


----------



## CeeCee

Garydavid said:


> Its more comfortable and homey with a blanket over it isn't it? I think so.



I do have a blanket over my recliner now....but because my dog always sits next to me.


----------



## Garydavid

No! I meant climbing those ropes that young!


----------



## hollydolly

Garydavid said:


> No! I meant climbing those ropes that young!



Oy yes we definitely did that in Gym Class


----------



## Garydavid

Did you make it to the top?


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


>




Not only do I remember driving without seat belts I remember my Dad telling me to take a nap to get some rest on our way to see my brother when he was in the Army. His base wasn't far from our home,maybe just 2 hours away. We went every Friday after school and came home early Monday morning to make it to school. My Dad had a Hudson and my sister would sleep on the back seat and my Dad would tell me to sleep on the back window ledge. It was Blue but it looked like this.


----------



## Garydavid

Looking back to these days, would you consider them good old days? I ask because some of us wouldnt consider their past so good depending on many things. For myself, if I could, I would relive those days over and over again


----------



## DaveA

CeeCee said;   "Same here. My mother stayed home and ran the house and 4 children. We didn’t have any covers on our furniture though and it still stayed nice. We were taught to respect things and take care of them."

Sounds like my family.  My wife also stayed home and raised our 4 kids.  Her mom and my mom & dad all passed away within a 2 year period (they were only in their mid 60's) when our 4 kids were between 4 and 9.  Only the two oldest really remember them well.


----------



## Garydavid

They were good days dave. Lotta memories to hang on to. Many blessings to count. You have a blessed night dave, ok. Goodnight for now


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


>




And it makes pasta, too.


----------



## MannyGT

hollydolly said:


>



No greater joy than I would feel, since (in my youth) I was paying ten cents to make a call from that same type of phone


----------



## Sassycakes

My 2 favorite things to do when I was YOUNG !Going with friends to the drive-in






boys taking a girl for a ride on their Bike and going to a place called Suicide hill. Then the boys would ride down the hill while the girls watched them and rooted them on.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The drive-in was a great place to spend a summer evening.

When we were kids we always brought snacks from home and then sat drooling and whining while the intermission film for the snack bar played on the giant screen.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We always had one of these by the backdoor when I was a kid!


----------



## MannyGT

Garydavid said:


> Looking back to these days, would you consider them good old days? I ask because some of us wouldnt consider their past so good depending on many things. For myself, if I could, I would relive those days over and over again



Growing up for me was a mixture of good and not so good (to me). My Dad introduced me to many experiences: hunting, fishing, raising animals on our ranch. He loved me to the best of his ability, but he did not hesitate to discipline me in a physical way if I disobeyed him. I loved him simply because he fathered me, which gave me the ability to acquire a formidable education; but I also feared him.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> We always had one of these by the backdoor when I was a kid!



Is that for removing your boots ?


----------



## Keesha

I forgot about those. Our neighbour had one. So simple but worked great.


----------



## MannyGT

Don't keep us in suspense!... what was it used for!


----------



## Garydavid

Yes. Its a boot puller. Used to make them when i was younger.


----------



## Garydavid

Rememeber the sound it would make when you dropped the coin in? I miss those phones.


----------



## hollydolly

Garydavid said:


> Rememeber the sound it would make when you dropped the coin in? I miss those phones.



yes I remember that... and I remember the even better noise when sometimes change would drop out...


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> Is that for removing your boots ?



Yup!

Some were fancier than ours.


----------



## hollydolly

yep I've seen them in charity and antique  shops ...


----------



## Tommy

Aunt Bea said:


> We always had one of these by the backdoor when I was a kid!


We call that a "boot jack".  Very useful and still a pretty common item on the farm.


----------



## hollydolly

Tommy said:


> We call that a "boot jack".  Very useful and still a pretty common item on the farm.



Actually you're right Tommy, I'd completely forgotten that our local farm shop has one at the entrance to their store and little tea-room


----------



## jujube

They also had the "boot scrapers" by the back door. My dad made one that had a stiff brush that you rubbed your boots against and a bar to scrape off the bottoms of your boots and shoes
My mom was big on clean floors.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Yup!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

...and these coloured ones?  ( I did, still have them in the attic, the first coloured one was Green and it was happy Xmas was is over - John Lennon))


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


>



I never did that..but one of my sisters' did....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## treeguy64

I remember 95% of everything pictured in these posts. I became wistful looking at the same. Statistics aside, I definitely feel that life was easier, then, more safe, and less complicated. Given the chance to go back to the days of my youth, *knowing what I know now*, I'd take it


----------



## hollydolly

With the exception of advances in medicine, and a couple of other  things ..like the remote control and digital technology..I'm pretty much with you Treeguy, I liked it how it used to be...


----------



## hollydolly

Remember when just about everyone you knew had one of these...?


----------



## hollydolly

...and this toothpaste...this was the only one my mother bought for us ... You had to scrub the toothbrush over the top to get the paste to foam up...


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> With the exception of advances in medicine, and a couple of other  things ..like the remote control and digital technology..I'm pretty much with you Treeguy, I liked it how it used to be...



Same here, hollydolly and treeguy.


----------



## RadishRose

Never heard of Gibbs, but yes, Speidel!


----------



## Beccaboo




----------



## Garydavid

hollydolly said:


> I never did that..but one of my sisters' did....


What are they doing?


----------



## hollydolly

Garydavid said:


> What are they doing?



ironing their hair straight!! pre modern straightening irons


----------



## Sassycakes

I remember a lot from my childhood,like hiding under my desk if we wanted to protect ourselves from an Atomic Bomb. Under wood is really the best place to hide ?



And since I went to Catholic school ,seeing my Nun holding a yardstick wasn't too much fun. Especially if she was walking towards me.

*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## Garydavid

hollydolly said:


> ironing their hair straight!! pre modern straightening irons


You know what I thought? I thought she was holding up the ironingboard so it wouldnt colapse!


----------



## Garydavid

Sassycakes said:


> I remember a lot from my childhood,like hiding under my desk if we wanted to protect ourselves from an Atomic Bomb. Under wood is really the best place to hide ?
> View attachment 65253
> 
> 
> And since I went to Catholic school ,seeing my Nun holding a yardstick wasn't too much fun. Especially if she was walking towards me.
> 
> View attachment 65254


Oh oh! Boy do remember that! Did they also have those oak clappers?


----------



## Sassycakes

Garydavid said:


> Oh oh! Boy do remember that! Did they also have those oak clappers?



Not that I remember,because when ever a Nun was close to me I closed my eyes !LOL


----------



## hollydolly

This was the only source of hot water in some houses in the 50's... my granddad had one of these over his kitchen sink...


----------



## hollydolly

I remember when all the ladies liked a glass of Babycham at parties...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> I remember when all the ladies liked a glass of Babycham at parties...



I never heard of that until I started watching “Call the Midwife”.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh that's interesting  Cee-cee...did you not have that in the USA?...it was  a huge thing here  in the 60's...cheap bubbly, like Prosecco but in a tiny bottle...


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's interesting  Cee-cee...did you not have that in the USA?...it was  a huge thing here  in the 60's...cheap bubbly, like Prosecco but in a tiny bottle...




I never heard if it...but then I didn’t drink in the 60’s.

Dont drink now either ...any drinking I did was from the 70’s to about 2003. 

But never a big drinker.


----------



## hollydolly

I don't drink either, and I was just a child in the 60's, but my aunts and my mother would drink it at family  parties


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> I don't drink either, and I was just a child in the 60's, but my aunts and my mother would drink it at family  parties




I  don’t  think we had it here....

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...tory-sparkling-perry-champagne-henry-jeffreys


I was too young to drink in the 60’s also..in fact I couldn’t drink legally even when I was first married.


----------



## RadishRose

I can't get over the food! 98 cents for a pound of coffee. Now, it's not even a pound, cans of coffee have shrunk to 11 oz, some time ago!


----------



## jujube

hollydolly said:


>


Moth balls. Both of my grandma's houses, especially the closets and trunks, smelled of mothballs. Going to their houses was always a magical experience.......ergo, the smell takes me back to a wonderful time. Sometimes, I'll stop and sniff some at the store and it actually makes me happy.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I can't get over the food! 98 cents for a pound of coffee. Now, it's not even a pound, cans of coffee have shrunk to 11 oz, some time ago!




how much is an average pound of coffee now?


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


>



I remember the old Norelco "floating heads", LOL!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> how much is an average pound of coffee now?



No pounds (16oz) anymore Holly. Most are 11-11.5 oz, around 3.49-4.49 depending on brand and what's on sale. But we can buy large containers of coffee too. 
30.5 oz size is about 7.99 to 12.00, depending on brand.


----------



## hollydolly

I think coffee is far more expensive here than there RR...  here a  ( 200grms) =7 ounce  jar of instant Arabica is £5.00 ...so you're 30.5 oz size container is 5 times the size of our jar and the same price at the current exchange rate!!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I think coffee is far more expensive here than there RR...  here a  ( 200grms) =7 ounce  jar of instant Arabica is £5.00 ...so you're 30.5 oz size container is 5 times the size of our jar and the same price at the current exchange rate!!



Holly, I was quoting you averages prices for *ground* coffee beans, not instant.

When I buy instant I get Nescafe Clasico dark, and it is 7oz for 5.88 at Aldi or 6.99 to close to 8.00  at mainstream supermarkets.


----------



## hollydolly

oooh I get you, I didn't realise the coffee beans were cheaper....


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I *still* have a sewing 'basket' just like this .. sans legs.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooooh I remember those very well Pinky... a couple of my aunties had them.....do you still use yours?


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Ooooh I remember those very well Pinky... a couple of my aunties had them.....do you still use yours?



I have it filled with threads, bobbins and all sorts. It's cumbersome, but holds a lot.


----------



## hollydolly

The only thing I sew these days is the odd hem or button, so I have only a few threads and needles in the drawer!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> The only thing I sew these days is the odd hem or button, so I have only a few threads and needles in the drawer!!



Me too!

I also have a couple of these left from my mother and grandmother's sewing baskets.


----------



## Sassycakes

I lived in the city growing up and I loved it when one of these trucks came around and we would all have soo much fun riding in them.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!
> 
> I also have a couple of these left from my mother and grandmother's sewing baskets.



That's the only way I can thread a needle now, Bee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

C'est Moi said:


> That's the only way I can thread a needle now, Bee.



Now they have self-threading needles for people like us.


----------



## Garydavid

Did anyone ever have the vegetable delivery man come by every week to stop at your house? I was just thinking about this. He would stop by each week or so to all the neighbors back in the fiftys. I just recalled his name. He was called zoomy. Good memories.


----------



## RadishRose

We had one that was a little bigger and carried bread, some canned goods and various staples and treats.


----------



## Pinky

I remember a man that came around ringing a bell .. sharpening knives and scissors.


----------



## MannyGT

C'est Moi said:


> That's the only way I can thread a needle now, Bee.



Same here Moi. But Bea's video demonstrating the "self threading" needle looks very helpful. My concern is how well this type of apparatus works when using a much thinner needle. Personally I see no problem, so long as I'm wearing my reading glasses :/


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely I do remember the grocery van coming around.. As with Radish Rose.. ours was a Van, which sold a little bit of canned good, fruit & veg, milk bread, etc.. and he would come around every Tuesday.. he had a back door, and you could step into the van to a little tiny counter and be served like that. In fact it was only in the 80's that he stopped coming..

I wish I had a photo of it..

We used to always have the lemonade delivery truck once a week too..he would deliver all sorts of flavoured Pop on the doorsteps like Milk...


----------



## JimW

hollydolly said:


> We weren't Italian but I saw this plenty of times....



My Italian Grandparents had plastic covers on their living room furniture. I remember on hot days wearing shorts (before A/C), you could lose half the skin on the back of your legs getting up off the plastic covered couch.


----------



## Babs




----------



## JimW

Babs said:


> View attachment 65383



Babs, my feet hurt just looking at those jacks. I've had the displeasure of stepping on a few in my time. Jacks make Legos feel like cushions on your feet.

Welcome to the forum Babs!


----------



## Pinky

Babs said:


> View attachment 65383



Playing Jacks was a favourite past-time!


----------



## Babs

Hahahaha, JimW I can totally understand that. I had a little bag that held all my jacks and rubber ball. My mom made sure I picked them all up before I was finished.

Pinky, my girlfriends and I played Jacks for hours. That and jump rope. Before the video games.


----------



## Garydavid

I remember when I was young the milk man would come to our house. When he was bringing the milk to the front door I would take ice from the back of his truck on a hot summer day.


----------



## Babs

Garydavid said:


> I remember when I was young the milk man would come to our house. When he was bringing the milk to the front door I would take ice from the back of his truck on a hot summer day.


Oh yes, I remember this.


----------



## Aunt Bea

and this!


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> and this!



I remember that all too well, I was a milk delivery girl when I was still at school ... so on dark freezing cold winter mornings at 5am I was getting my fingers stuck to iced up milk bottles while  taking them out of the crates & putting them on the doorsteps.


----------



## RadishRose

Everything was delivered. Groceries (packed in boxes), grocery vans, the milkman, the bread and pie man, (Pappy) several ice cream men, the popcorn man, the whip ride, the dry cleaners, etc.

Only 2 moms in my little neighborhood had cars for a time. When families got second cars, moms did all the shopping. 

Now, there's a resurgence of home delivery; things have gone full-circle.


----------



## Garydavid

Waiting for the price to go full circle


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

Me in 1978 at a wedding and getting my Kodak flash cubes ready.


----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


> Now they have self-threading needles for people like us.



I don't like those self-threading needles because sometimes the thread slips back out while you're working and it is a real pain to  put back in.  I still have one of those needle threaders with the wire, pictured in post # 145.


----------



## Butterfly

JimW said:


> Babs, my feet hurt just looking at those jacks. I've had the displeasure of stepping on a few in my time. Jacks make Legos feel like cushions on your feet.
> 
> Welcome to the forum Babs!



My dad banned playing jacks in the house after he stepped on them a couple of times in the dark.  The first time we got a stern warning, and the second time they were banned forever.  We had to leave our cigar box with the jacks and ball in it out on the porch.


----------



## hollydolly

Floridatennisplayer said:


> View attachment 65399
> Me in 1978 at a wedding and getting my Kodak flash cubes ready.



I remember those flash cubes. My uncle and aunt who lived in Toronto, used to visit every few years in the 60's when I was a child . They had no children but they had every gadget you can imagine, and would bring their latest camera and cine camera with them..and that's the first time I ever saw the Flash cubes...


----------



## Garydavid

I was just thinking. Did anyone enjoy climbing trees when you were young? I used to love that. Yes i said used to. I cannot remember for the life of me seeing kids climbng a tree since then. Anyone seen kids climbing a tree lately?


----------



## Butterfly

I used to climb trees, and I fell out of them my share of times, too.  Nope, I haven't seen kids climbing trees in years and years.  It's probably a  no-no nowdays.  If your kid fell out of a tree now, child services or whoever would probably come after you for negligence or some such.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kind of sad, kids and trees need room to grow.


----------



## Garydavid

Butterfly said:


> I used to climb trees, and I fell out of them my share of times, too.  Nope, I haven't seen kids climbing trees in years and years.  It's probably a  no-no nowdays.  If your kid fell out of a tree now, child services or whoever would probably come after you for negligence or some such.


Well i suppose that was a silly question anyways. I cant even see kids playing in the yard, why would they be seen in a tree!


----------



## RadishRose

Garydavid said:


> Well i suppose that was a silly question anyways. I cant even see kids playing in the yard, why would they be seen in a tree!



That's true Gary. It's rare to even see a child outside anymore at all.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> That's true Gary. It's rare to even see a child outside anymore at all.


----------



## JimW

How bout the old Dy-Dee Diaper delivery service? The old trucks had a baby wearing a crown on top.

I tried to find a pic of the old Dy-Dee Diaper trucks on-line, but couldn't. All I found was a pic of this toy replica.


----------



## hollydolly

Garydavid said:


> I was just thinking. Did anyone enjoy climbing trees when you were young? I used to love that. Yes i said used to. I cannot remember for the life of me seeing kids climbng a tree since then. Anyone seen kids climbing a tree lately?



Oh yes of course...I would climb anything trees high walls, anything ...  In fact I have to physically stop myself even these days when i see a tree ripe for climbing.!!  Here where I live, much as the kids all have the latest gadgets, they still go out and play, there's never a day when they're not out even sometimes when it's raining. As soon as school  is out and the kids are home, out they come, on their bikes and scooters (the latter is the latest fad)... and into the adventure playgrounds and parks they go... 


They're still climbing trees too...in fact just a couple of weeks ago we were in the pub garden on a Sunny Sunday afternoon. It's surrounded by mature trees, and 2 little girls  maybe 5 or 6 all dressed up in pretty dresses, wandered into the shrubbery ..I'd just mentioned to my o/h that the parents didn't seem to be watching where the little girls were going, when suddenly the elder of the 2 came running out shouting...''daddy, daddy, sister is stuck up the tree''... daddy ran like Billy- O, and got her down, and she was none the worse for it...


----------



## Pinky

I was a tomboy, yet loved wearing pretty dresses. That didn't stop me from climbing trees, getting up on the roof of the wood shed. I remember when I tore a favourite dress while descending a tree, and was very upset that it couldn't be repaired.

Holly, it's nice to know that kids still play outdoors where you live. That was life for my daughter growing up, but I rarely see that anymore, which is rather sad.


----------



## JustBonee

Aunt Bea said:


> Kind of sad, kids and trees need room to grow.




They do ..  And my youngest GD still loves climbing trees. .. is forever playing pranks by hiding in trees and scaring people walking by.  ... scared the new neighbor boy last week pretty good.  

In their neighborhood you see kids outside having fun building make believe forts with palm leaves and whatever their imagination  comes up with.  Their parents won't let them sit inside all day, especially on beautiful sunny days.


----------



## JustBonee

One day while playing outside,   my youngest granddaughter flagged down a police car going down the street .... he stopped.  She wanted to inform him that she is going to be a policeman when she grows up.   He gave her a high five! ..


----------



## Garydavid

I think largely why i dont see kids playing outside anymore is because of the fear of letting them outside to play freely. There have been far to many horrid things that have already happened. These were not concernes when we were younger. We could roam like like chickens and not worry about such things. What do you think?


----------



## Sassycakes

Garydavid said:


> I think largely why i dont see kids playing outside anymore is because of the fear of letting them outside to play freely. There have been far to many horrid things that have already happened. These were not concernes when we were younger. We could roam like like chickens and not worry about such things. What do you think?



You are soo right. We could have played outside even at night.Now we even have to worry about children being safe even in school,movies etc. We had a great youth,sadly the kids of today don't.


----------



## Garydavid

What a terrible teaching for the kids. They are taught to trust no one and fear everyplace that they go. Thats going to have some extremely bad consequences for the future. We are already building cages for us to live in to protect us from each other. Who would have ever thought that.


----------



## AZ Jim

We didn't come in till the street lights came on.  Now, they come home from school and either watch TV or the computer.


----------



## Garydavid

Strange! How could things change that fast and drastic. What the heck happened?


----------



## JimW

Garydavid said:


> Strange! How could things change that fast and drastic. What the heck happened?



The combination of the news stations selling fear, people buying in to that fear and social media would be my guess. I don't believe things are any worse than when we were kids, if anything they are probably better because of heightened awareness and the acceptance of some subjects to be discussed openly. Back in our day certain things like child molestation and sex crimes in general were covered up, not talked about as freely as they are today. We also didn't have the news stations looking to boost their ratings by instilling fear in the masses. Combine that with the ability to spread the word instantly via the internet and a generation or two of helicopter parents who were raised with this fear and you have the "scary" world we live in today. By most accounts and according to the Bureau Of Justice website crime numbers are down from what they were 20 to 30 years ago and violent crimes are at their lowest in about 40 years.

https://web.archive.org/web/2012031...sdoj.gov/content/glance/tables/viortrdtab.cfm


----------



## Aunt Bea

I agree we are letting the Bogeyman dictate how we live.

Today the average kid with a cell phone in their pocket is much safer than we were fifty or sixty years ago.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

After going through ALL 13 pages of this thread, they bring back many memories. I feel old. Like I was on the welcoming committee for Adam and Eve. I guess "new & improved" doesn't last very long. It's amazing how little time things remained as the best of our technology.


----------



## hollydolly

I don't think this would be permitted today...


----------



## hollydolly

...and we used them to make dollies out of too....


----------



## RadishRose

Ivory in the microwave:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimW

hollydolly said:


> I don't think this would be permitted today...



Nope it wouldn't. I doubt Chief Big Wheel would either.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

I've been watching old episodes of Lassie from the 50s and it amazes me that the chubby sidekick's name was Porky.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been watching old episodes of Lassie from the 50s and it amazes me that the chubby sidekick's name was Porky.



You're absolutely right. We were just talking about this the other day. I said there was only one '' fat'' girl in my school , and by today's standards she wouldn't be considered overweight by very much, if at all...


----------



## Garydavid

hollydolly said:


>



Ok. I give up. What is that?


----------



## Pinky

Garydavid said:


> Ok. I give up. What is that?



Chestnut conkers?


----------



## hollydolly

Indeed it's Conkers... every kid played conkers in school when we were kids.....it was almost a national sport..in fact it did become a  local sport in some places...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimW

I think most people in the states knew them as Klik Klaks or Klackers. I don't think chestnuts were used in the states for the most part, what we had were more like 2 large marbles attached to a rope. I caught my fingers in those quite a few times as a kid, not pleasant, lol.


----------



## hollydolly

I found a picture of the door to door fizzy pop delivery truck.....


----------



## hollydolly

JimW we had those clackers too,  but Conkers ( Horse chestnuts were those that dropped from the tree, and we'd bake them or soak them in vinegar to make them really hard, thread string thorough them and then bash or opponents conker until one broke)... and that could include our fingers!! Now grown ups play it and I've just discovered there's a world championship for it...


----------



## JimW

hollydolly said:


> JimW we had those clackers too,  but Conkers ( Horse chestnuts were those that dropped from the tree, and we'd bake them or soak them in vinegar to make them really hard, thread string thorough them and then bash or opponents conker until one broke)... and that could include our fingers!! Now grown ups play it and I've just discovered there's a world championship for it...



It's funny some of the things people will compete at. That's interesting about soaking chestnuts in vinegar to harden them, I didn't know that. We used to have a lot of chestnut trees in our area when I was a kid, but there was a disease (chestnut blight I believe), that infected a good amount of the trees here and the state cut most of them down. We used to have chestnut fights, throwing them at each other. I remember the pain and the bruises vividly, lol.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

The pics of the clothes line with clothes pins brought back vivid memories. My mom had a washer and dryer, but she always hung up he laundry on the clothes line. They had to get fresh air! That was OK when it was nice, sunny and warm. But my mom hung her stuff out to dry in the dead of winter. And guess whose job it was to take in the frozen laundry and throw it in the dryer? ME. I had to wrestle the frozen stuff from the line. Then I had to "break" it to fold it. They were 99% ice. Then I had to scruntch it up to fit into the dryer door. All so the laundry would smell fresh. AHHHHH!


----------



## Sassycakes

This thread reminded me of when my Dad bought my Mom a dishwasher which was funny, because my Mom didn't wash the dishes. That was me and My sisters chore. My Dad bought it so he didn't have to hear me and my sister arguing about who would wash and who would dry. I laugh when I think that my poor Mom really believed the dishwasher was for her.


----------



## Garydavid

hollydolly said:


> Indeed it's Conkers... every kid played conkers in school when we were kids.....it was almost a national sport..in fact it did become a  local sport in some places...


Really? Where the heck was i? I will have look this up


----------



## Garydavid

Garydavid said:


> Really? Where the heck was i? I will have look this up


Oh thats why! They are played in by the british and irish. Never heard of them in massachsetts.


----------



## Kris148

Who remembers their first time at the cinema? I do it was in the small picture theatre in my home town on the outskirts of Sydney. An old weatherboard building that had seen better days. I dont recall the first film I ever saw but I do recall watching the Looney Toons cartoons and the adventure serials.. Jet Jackson was one. I usually had to work for my allowance that gave me entrance to that old picture theatre of my youth.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I remember,  I was 10 years old...I was in a foster home and the 'aunties' would take us to the cinema on a Saturday morning. so we were taken to see the Beatles ''Help''.. not something we kids wanted to particularly see , but the Aunties, obviously did... so that was my first memory of the ''pictures''


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kris148 said:


> Who remembers their first time at the cinema? I do it was in the small picture theatre in my home town on the outskirts of Sydney. An old weatherboard building that had seen better days. I dont recall the first film I ever saw but I do recall watching the Looney Toons cartoons and the adventure serials.. Jet Jackson was one. I usually had to work for my allowance that gave me entrance to that old picture theatre of my youth.



I'll never forget my first visit to this amazing movie palace when I was a little kid.










It's been lovingly restored and is still in use today.


----------



## hollydolly

That looks beautiful from what I can see of it  Bea, where is it?


----------



## hollydolly

fuzzybuddy said:


> The pics of the clothes line with clothes pins brought back vivid memories. My mom had a washer and dryer, but she always hung up he laundry on the clothes line. They had to get fresh air! That was OK when it was nice, sunny and warm. But my mom hung her stuff out to dry in the dead of winter. And guess whose job it was to take in the frozen laundry and throw it in the dryer? ME. I had to wrestle the frozen stuff from the line. Then I had to "break" it to fold it. They were 99% ice. Then I had to scruntch it up to fit into the dryer door. All so the laundry would smell fresh. AHHHHH!



Oh yes I remember having to bring the frozen washing in from the line.!! frozen shirts , frozen sheets,, trying to get them onto the pulley in the kitchen to dry out.....





Even tho' most people have a dryer these days, pulleys have become really fashionable again, and people use them to hang their saucepans from... we'd have laughed ourselves silly at the idea when we were kids, if we'd been told that 50 years later they'll still  be in use..and for POTS!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> That looks beautiful from what I can see of it  Bea, where is it?



https://landmarktheatre.org/about/history/


----------



## Garydavid

hollydolly said:


> JimW we had those clackers too,  but Conkers ( Horse chestnuts were those that dropped from the tree, and we'd bake them or soak them in vinegar to make them really hard, thread string thorough them and then bash or opponents conker until one broke)... and that could include our fingers!! Now grown ups play it and I've just discovered there's a world championship for it...


Hey! Thats pretty neat! Never saw that before. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> https://landmarktheatre.org/about/history/




Stunning, just utterly glorious!!!


----------



## hollydolly

What song do you remember playing over and over again on the jukebox...?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

We used left over wallpaper... so we'd go to school with jotters covered in white and pink floral wallpaper...


----------



## Garydavid

hollydolly said:


>


I recall my fathed eating kerchup sandwitches. Ever have that?


----------



## Garydavid

hollydolly said:


> We used left over wallpaper... so we'd go to school with jotters covered in white and pink floral wallpaper...


Boy do i ever remember that. Used to gather paper bags to get ready to cover school books. Yuk


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> We used left over wallpaper... so we'd go to school with jotters covered in white and pink floral wallpaper...



I remember at least one of the local grocery chains used to provide specially marked book cover grocery bags at back to school time and yes we used them!


----------



## hollydolly

Garydavid said:


> I recall my fathed eating kerchup sandwitches. Ever have that?



Yes I used to love tomato ketchup sandwiches on white bread when I was a kid, and even when I was first married... we were so poor we couldn't afford fillings ..but I didn't mind.

I can't eat ketchup now tho'..


----------



## Garydavid

hollydolly said:


> Yes I used to love tomato ketchup sandwiches on white bread when I was a kid, and even when I was first married... we were so poor we couldn't afford fillings ..but I didn't mind.
> 
> I can't eat ketchup now tho'..


Haaahhaa. No ill bet you dont eat them now. Your right though, that comes from the depression years i think.


----------



## Kris148

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember at least one of the local grocery chains used to provide specially marked book cover grocery bags at back to school time and yes we used them!


 If the teacher regarded it as a sloppy job he asked me to redo it until it was to his satisfaction. Reminds me of when we were on detention at boarding school and told to polish then re polish the hall floors until you could see your face in it. Those masons were hard task masters.


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> What song do you remember playing over and over again on the jukebox...?



I vaguely recall CC Rider (spell check)


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> I vaguely recall CC Rider (spell check)




Ah yes, I remember that...

One we used to drop a coin in for regularly was this one......this was in the mid 70's 20 years after it's first release, we'd just discovered it and we loved it


----------



## Sassycakes

Growing up we had an ice cream store around the corner from where I lived. We would hang out there everynight and I would play any Elvis song.When I was 15 yrs old I met my future husband. He would play "I've Got a Funny Little Feeling" over and over again.


----------



## MannyGT

I remember playing this as a kid, with family. This, of course, is a modern version of the old wood mallets.


----------



## Butterfly

Babs said:


> Hahahaha, JimW I can totally understand that. I had a little bag that held all my jacks and rubber ball. My mom made sure I picked them all up before I was finished.
> 
> Pinky, my girlfriends and I played Jacks for hours. That and jump rope. Before the video games.



We always threw away the rubber ball and played with an old golf ball.


----------



## Kris148

hollydolly said:


> Post your own pics...or tell a tale attached to any of the stuff from the past.....



Good thread @hollydolly. I remember most of the items posted here. Will look for some more from my country. From the 60/70s.

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTEhIVFhUXFxoYGBcYGBgXHRcXGBUXFxUYFxgYHSggGB0lHRcYITIhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFQ8PFSsZFRkrKy0rLS0rLSstLTctKysrLS0rLS0tLSstLSstKy03NystKystNzcrKy0rLTctLS0tK//AABEIAKwBJQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAQIDBQYAB//EAEgQAAEDAgMEBwQHBQcBCQAAAAEAAhEDIQQSMQVBUWEGEyJxgZGhMlKx0RQVI0KSwfBDU2KC4TNyorLC0vGTBxY0Y3ODo8Pi/8QAGAEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwT/xAAYEQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARExAv/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A3zpTCimtlO6leF6Q1NqlDFM1kJ VbkYqANT2tUuVJUsCToBdUTMqKJmMpl2XMJmPFZxu1nnPeGjQ74OmvmqehUeH 3B/rr6pq49BcQATwWdPShmeC05Z18dYRr8U1 HyveA5zDeYnUSO9YjqSXwPS9ktJGkxvSWmWOAaZIgD4rPYJ0vL8xBns/n6Id7O0IBgHvlG1aAy9ljg8e1wA1HooqfEY55pGbAzAsOy4iAB4KLYuFLSyqWxTmDoJGmven4TDhwLajrAZoESTwCEqVyWhpJytHZG6P8AlEaJvSdocRlOWYnW0gbuUrQYLGMqg5Tpry715y/jC0nRbDGTUBiDBGsjU/krKY07qSCx7m02lziBwnipq206bRLnRw5rEbZ2k6q6890/krUSYzbpE5dTF9w4iFY7L2m2q24IM5e/uWTY288PmtF0XpgVA0EOBuR7ttRPNZVoBhUv0cK06lcMOtYiq6hObQViaUKOEEDaMJSppSBgOqIHDVJT adWsJCpMdtEl2Vk5m39kxAiSZiddL8dyKZtdzG1G1JuwEZQ4C75E37zw0WI2riA6s4hoiY8Bv3K1x1Rr uqZy23sxGYkQOzwn47lm3PPGFAQaoidBrHx AQ1WqCFE8qMoJWuT6riTI4DeIsOCip0y6Y3ap1VgIkCBxmQUERq84Ma/JMbWdHtDuSOi53bo/qoiQgkZWI0uuTWH9Bcqj2 mVOAh2jepRWXNtKE4BDNxLYJBUoqhwkc/RbjNSykrU8zSOIISdZYH9XQG0cc9hDGMz5gTa1hlBmT/EEFNWwhZnDe2GwSSN9zGvBV7sMLyCHAAANv2pm47lbHF4m4Zh48C74AKWnRxjmO7GV0ty6C183tnuUVS0dn1bdl3iCPirFuz6hqTGVkxqNCCDophsTFu9qqB/PH QInB9H3Ne176wMGfvH1KYKp zAHOcarGnQAGBFpme5SVHsyZTXbrJcGyTwBurKn0XpjWofBoHxJUzejlDe558W/JXBn3YWi0NcajyHSRA1gwdxi5UJZhtIqny QWudsmhDQQ6GzHa94yd3JINl4f3f8RTE1lcMzDucGCm/tEC5574cicJj20pDKTuBuSLHgXLRs2fh2kEMuLgyfmu h4f3fUpgzeI2kx4h1J0d8adxTMLg6NXNDHCBNyfS5WmdgMOfu p afQ2fSbOS0iNZ JVweeM2hgnD9qy2 PKwKtdh1aHWA0q5JF8p1jfaGnTkrKp0Fwp9kPHc4n4yu2d0MZRqdYyo42Ih0bxGoA CYNDhdoNeSBNlW7U6RNpvDReDBjwMhBDAYunGWXjKQ4ZhEmdJM8FSYrBvbmNSlUB3GDAvxi/mpaNnQ2qyoYFjax5zCJIWK2DhBUq 2WgcDcmYiea3opqwofKoMWDlkSY3THr5qxLFW1TE5pO4g5YIgyYvbeURlcftesyrlMuywRbQkW0A3SPPvVJisa5zyXE3mQJ1giZJ7/JaDaxa1z5dmEdkwPvElpBmIsZsPisjiwAbEWj8pAMmfNRUGKcZILpGvFDOKlqOCHcgYVE4p7imFA6m 4tO5NdmFuG7gpcONQInWSonNNx534KiCoSQFF3pXTNvmmQd6IlaeC5OY3hdKqPX37RGW2oKCq4omSqplW1kTSfYT3rg6LXZ1LOdYaNT8hxVzQ6tgjMTedRqqLZxlpvFzw5cQjQ3mfh8F088Zq0 kUxo0fFccbwHoqmhWBEyY19o2Gom/BR4XGUqpIaQSOI9bqouHY4qI47mPMKoxuPaw5GND6h0aN3947uPyF1Bs3HPbUfTru7RII4THsjwiPHegvDij pPwCb154nyd YSLggXrTz9Pmo6mKDYzECTAzENk8BrKeq7beFa m5zhJYxxbc8AT3 yEBn0sZiyRmFyM947svd5pxceXqfzCzT6Yz4R33nSXHeYyxJ32stHKDpPLyP 5JJ4 iULkCtJ4 iU1HcR5H/cmpJVDxXcP SPyKlZtAjj8fhf0QqSCgtaW0QdfTXyN0XTrNOhWec4b48Uz6UwftGjvcPz08E0aI4RhObI3MN8CfPVTKgpbaDdXtP8wPxNvMo2nthh3jwKaLOVntr4kU6hJab6lwhpECIJs47vVWrdoMKV2LpmxIg7jBnwVGI2jjqbs9midI3dm8CBb5lZSpwC9G2r0doVQSx3Vu5CWnvbu8IWD21s59B V8GRIIMgjSRvHcVkVZUTlISo3FAyUwp5CieqC25OrBI7XGedrIetT7MgW4nUqdhAp3beed9PRBVKt7AADfCgieMu CuFU8P6pDVJsUjag0iFQ4OhcuK5VGybU4b4VhQcSDyCp6TlbYV3Y/XBcHRdbPByW1THPIgkgEGPOwBI1E2jgQnYA9iO/lxVdtXGiix9hLxlpt77E9w1/mHFdJxmpcbig0fRxAc 0gzAPvcJ0jgVL0dY2HODYcOw7mR2p5ahY7Dtc oGtJL3G59S48OP6C22C7EgD2nuIHMuDW jXHuVEddgGMpwAJaSY3mKlzzXbQaH4mk0C7Yc48gcwB8v8AGm7SD/pNPq4zZDBdp9 T5Sm7Ld1b67XguqAZpHtPHLzBjnyRBOI20GvENJpyWl/8Qj2eIHru0uuL2l28jKjGDLmzuvMwQGjjBB/4QWCp12sNA0QQ4EAkiGzqSRI5xqnu2SWuA6rrG5RdrshLt aXeNhvA3ICqO0yKIJLX1C7IADq4nszYRb8uNoaleq0VaNUhxNJ7g4cL68vhzSM2BLCSctQuzNiTkA0bOp115DWLvwmyaxDxUeG5pBcJe5/AEk2ZyEEjWEA9QdrBdzv9KmxbnVn1WB7mNpAEZbFz4JBJ4CIgb7ym1djViGHrQHUz2BuAm5zRM2FiDpG9S/Uj82brjLgRUIABM6hoFgCI7om6Cbo 5z6Wdzi5ziZnkcoAAsNPUqwLUDsvZhoz9o5zb5W6ATx4nyGtro6q6Ae5BS/94qfX9TB1y57Rm4edp4ojbmO6mi6plzRFpjUgfmvOa7nTMnj46rc9KXZsE93EMPm5pVGYrdLXH9hT8S4/mhH9IHH9hR/C7/cqWpZOnzQWv1y791RH8n9Vb9GMb1tUsqMpxlJENiCCPS5WXa1aLoc0fSBxLHfkoLHpNhzTyOpktGjgI36H0I8lT4erWPsvJ7wFpekFcUnML2Z2OY5pb70EOF9xBymeSrcHtXD5f8Aw5F9A4n1FkVEytWawukFwiBAiJgmxneN 8Lm7Wrj3fAuH5q1p4mg5ropPFoJvbMQN5udfJUpp8VAVQ2vVcyo6SDTjfmmXRvCq8fj6lWM7pjSwETrojdm05p4r 6z/O5VB8FURkJjgpHKB7roGPTAU96iKCenVluUnTTXx/JDVAOISiqRKje7xQMLxz5JADwSN1kol9ZpbF5lBEwLkrFyqNRTciqdQhCU23U4XJ0aTAguo2cWG/aEGLm/aBCx N2e92JZnfUe15Ia4wHuAj2W6MaSYExvMALabCaTRb4/5ih8BhTVxNTEEHKz7Klb3ZFR34i4DvK3OM1ANmmg2KLWyS0TME3uJNz59yOo4kvPuwQz2fZMcHaTcX4R3lVsESZIJJIG zdCB5yuo4FwcHGTIh9j2gAcpHA6T/RUCYmhFdtR9TK1oAYBMmAS4uO4XIPLeEVj9ndYWva4sqN0cBNuBG8a ZSY3Z76hebiGZWaXJ7Tid8SGW/gvIMKIbKeR2nEEEZYefZLjnvHuOyj 406yiFpUSypnqvzvcwtaGMjstIc62 8ecbwrZoVfX2cXZiSy2RrO1H2YINQGBbN2gY3Bum6E7KflMVWF14JIgw1wYXDl9mcugLJ3oLF2OYGh14LnNGly3NmIki0McZ4BEio0gQRf893egfoTbCaeVtPIxua0nXNe4gNHdm4qN yGx2XtBLILwRmLpzF5IOpcAZ5EfetQT9MZmIzCAAS4kRvMTOoAk8AQn1cSxsCRJdkEe9ex4aHXhGtkI3ZYzA52xmmAN2drgNeDKbe5nMqSns8ANGcHLTNPQmZy5nG9yYv3lASCDoZXFqbhqLWMDA5xidczrEkgSZMCYEnQBPJH6DvkoPK8bhnCuaOXtZ8gHEkw3wNj4radKqWXB1ANAGjyc2FcOwtI1BVLB1gEB V0xpw4WnWLKDa CFai mXFuYQDlcYIIItHEKjxx8705lQiOAW1f0GuftwBP7txgbt4XDoMP3/AP8AF/8AtEZYDSLk6frgtL0QpBtcbyWuk HwRlPoY371YugQPsgP/s/UKy2R0ep0Khe1zyYiIa0d5GYyfmoofpkz7OmTwf6hqz x6ALTPEf6l6I11hYFFso0zwHgEGMFP7Op/J/mcgIJC9GGHZ gPkk i0 HoPkmGvO9lt7GKB91vxcqQsXrdXA0S1zSLOEGLSO9sFYTpJsllOtlpAhpaDczBkgieFggzDmqItVn9AMFQuwjhuQVz0yVY0dnPfMNsOJA8p1QlagGnl8EAjgoXaqeq2LJGUt9u5BAXJWoh1HjaUlGnZAwNXI2hhwQuTTGhw7VLlCEa9SMK5NtPssHqAGjtXAMAwS4wdbga CscLhGsY1jW2aABME2480HsD yHefirdq6RmoHtY0FzmtAGpMADxhI2pTtGQ yfaH3zDN28ggKTFUM7YmCHNcDEwWuDhI3iQg6GGpiowZiXUy6RFnEgVCTyb1kjgXhVBDcbRiZZHHNbSfd4FS4quKYBLbEhtjoXGBPZ0koH6nHVtpmo4hsgQI9oAXg3FpINolF49rH0iesDWtOYuaA6OrJJHgW kIEbtNuctgiC4ZieyXMEvAMTIAO6LFS4LHCoSA1zTAdDjEtd7LhG4weaEoYBjnOOZxaHP7BAAD3tioQYk 0RE2M8ERszDtbmIe55EU5dFhT 6IAmCSCeIKCU7QpwDmEHT2veycLdqRfgeBTX7RpgkF0ETMtf90w6DEOgndKFxey6WbtOcOseYAj2ix3KwvUPe5SnZLJcS4y4HMTG9wdPLTdxQPO0mdoyYbOY9XVIEHKbxBg8OCbU2kyJn3bdXUntlwbbW UpKGAbFTK8ltUOJs378mQQJNjaSbKGvgmVC5su 4w2BEsaXjUEGz4O6YCAhuNBcGjUgGOrqWBmM1 zpvhTyf4fI/7kE7ZjS9r3OJLYizAZAtcNBjlMI0oGkn HyP 5CVcKC8PIbmGhg/NFpjggaCeXkfmuM8vL qdC6EDYPH0C4g8fRvyTwlhAjUZSFkI0IoGyokbWbxTxVbx9FXEmbc e9JmPEeR5c aC06xvEeSeKzfe/XkqmnUkkBwtry778lJfimizNdvFQ4nH0mAF7wATEmdbn8kCRzPos90z/sWzf7QagH7r SaCekvSRmUsoubpOfPTF59kNeQ6CNSI1sV57VY583a50X7bHExvsZm2p1Kg2n7TdPYHhcoroyya2n3HfFqgq6v671Y0cKclhuCk2xhAKwa3R2XwJMFXeKyU2XEDQWJuOMaKVYy20cOWlp4j4FQYca8te5W 3nNcGENcLnVpHDj3IbZFMHM0tc7uj8yoJcA2xC5Q1CWOIbLeRj8lyDQNwJ4KdmDduCBo7X5HzU31sPdP4istNTsFhDCD7x AVoAs/0ZxwfnEERBuZmZH5K/DlvyzTwFXu2YZPb1JJ7M2NU1CJnQ9lp4hgCPzLiVUV31K2IJvDhMbjT6pupOjfM3Uw2dLi7NMkGMp3PD7wbzlYP5eZTNt7Zp4Wl1lS5NmsGrj Q5/wBAfO8f08xbz2HNpjcGtBt3uBnwhB6OzZUABzpMNkkRJa8vcSJ 84kkb5T6WBcGUmCpGQCez7TrdrWx9rWbuncvPtkdPMTTI60Cq3fIDXeBaIPiPEL0bZm0aWJpirRMjeNC07wRuI4eIsqG4vCOfEPykZoIGhNN7GkcxnJUA2XAgOAHaBAES11sutoYGtDhBAarCV2ZQV79mXBBAMy6BE9sEDkAzMzuI4CI62yyR7e4gmN7i9zyOBLy138g4Xsi9ML1QNg8KWFziQS7XXiTHm53hlG5EkpudNLlApcm5kwuTcyCWUsqNrkoKB8p0qMFPBQPaUS82Q7EPtvbFLDszVCOAGpJ4Abz6DeqJmMcTYH9HikfhiZGYCZFnCRMac15xtXp1XqEinDG7p7TvXsjujxVQekOKN uf6D0iEHqmwdi1KQhzmujNBBkuDnAgutYiPVWjqJC8n2f0zxNM9oh45gNPm38wVvujvSyniBEw4atOo5/xDmPRQWpCznTW9Fv/qD/ACPWuewOEjzWS6U4gB9Gg9vtvBJNg1uYNJB0ntb0GA2mIc3 4Pi5WfQnBiriMpJb9m8yIkGW8dQk6U0ftHPbTy082Wn2SBkA7N/vSO1MnVRdFce2jXzueGDq3gOOgcYyz4wgsukmwq9NwqEZ2NA7Yi3atI1afPkSq3HVC JcYF41v5BWGyX1MSH0atU5iesknNmcGgAAbokmZi2lknSiicPWytMscMze7e2eR9IUqqbF0SWtsAdYv7O46nXVRYJkOOYW5tzeimqbRcSSTcnkmHGOO8KB9WhJMSBu7MT4blyj mPC5Bs27DocD IqVmw6HA ZRrdkt/eVf o5PZskfvav4ystG4DA06ZJpyCRBknSUXiMQWNLg3NAnK27jyaIuU1myv8Az6v4h8lINlH9/V82/wC1bjNZ5/TWmDBo1f8AB80ZsrpOyu8NZRrG4BOVpDZ0LiHWGvksrtXZNQvdlp1HQSLMJ38grXofgatAV6lRj2ANDgHCA4tbUmcwm1tERlume1zXxTzPYYTTYOTTBPiZPdHBVWHp8pJ0CHZqtj0R2eSOtABe53V05EhsCX1CN8AG3GOK0gGnsfE5c30d2XuHwmUZ0W2z9GrgnsscctQcBNnRxaTPdI3re4bCMbf7VzpgvL3zPE3AjkBCzXT3ZTcorsEOBAfFswNmuPObePJRWs2ttKlQjrXZQ7TsuI7pAKrndJ8KP2w8Q4fkgqNUYjZ9EuuQ3KZ4sJZPf2Z8VhdoYUtJQejjpFhjpXZ5/Nd9fYc/t6f4gvKRW/40TRieR Ko9Z uaH76n NvzSjalI6Vaf42/NeUtxA4eseilZWmRlOhP680HqX1jT/eM/E35pBjqZ0ez8Q a83ZgapDYoP7fs9mc285Y1tdGUtjVz wqDvabKDfjGM99v4gntxTPfb ILBjYFc/sXeg Ke3o3if3P8Aipj80VvG4pnvN8wnjEN94eYXn7ujmI06r/Ez5pp6OVx yPp RRHolfFto0nVHGGtEzru3cTw5kLyPbO1H4mqXu/lbua3h8zvKvOlFXqsHhqAtnHWP9HQfFw/AstRECeKoeGgLg dBKudi7IDm9bWktmGMGrzuH64cFqsPgngD zpjc0Mzkd5JjyCDzvOF1Kq5jg9ji1zTII3Lc7WwVN2VtZgOYwKjGuaW21cBIA5yByssbtXAOoVCx3eD7w3FQeidF mLHNaKpDXXkaiRF/4Zka8dTCN6UvZWpjKczgR7JEjMRv3biBvIC8owdUtdI7jz/RCu9mbSc57Q13cJIjusZ4oLLaTK9anTpZXuazR2UuJgEDlaSNfghGdE6rxHszvdAi41AJK0O19tvp/cAaWNcXknsucHdmALwW7zvBVW7br6IpNd2zALgABLXB UCAdAGOtPtQgB2TWa2uaPaZ1ZLWneXNJDs0zre2gV3jsGysQar3OIEC4AA5ABZzpFiKf0hlWm8EvaHPibPbaTwkAevFXlNtfUUWGb 3HxUqxEdh4f LzTPqSh/F5ostr/uB/1P6Jhp1v3A/6g SioRsWj/F5pEUKdb900f8AuD5LlBpxUUjHqpFbuUjcRw/NZVcU6ik61VlGqU99dblZsH9bzVb0idUdhqraLS9725QJAs7suMmBYElKa676RzWtMeX47o7iKDesq08rZAnM10E6CASdy2fQ6OooEW/tmzwcXAg35NKO29R67D1KcySJbp7QOZo8YjxWZ6E7SaM1B7suYhzHe68CIvxH5jeiNrjNtsAaxsZoF IjUkbigOkQBwr7nKGEQfekQb31HqjKzBMuaZAiRENPEO3eKzXTbawFPqgbmM3IC4HwP9CCQrNgdI2UqD6NSbPzMgE2I7Q5XE/zFCYzaYeYax0nQRBM6QLkyFS4akXlrG 09waO8mPzXrdE02hkBssZkabSG2EA6gWFuSo8kqth5a4EEdkg2IIJBBHGfguyhanptsjM44ikJJ/tGjW1s48rjlPFY8VT3oh1UrqMnsib7uPgo5lafofskl4rVBDG3aD95249w1nj4qo3mCwLGNp9gZ2MDc0Xs0NN0WXIL6UOS76SFnW8G5 ad1ir/pQTvpgQHdYuNTmgHYsJhxaDG/8AaLVnENHCkPV71njwCuen9UHFa6U2g8jLj8CPNU1WmWOLXWcNeVpVZek4WiGua3RtKmAORcSCfJoCscNRDhmLiQdBMR3aIDC1w9rKo0ewTyNzB8cw/lUWMZVI7By8pBtKjQkjLDQ23fMDyvuWe6YYcGiHb2Oj U7vVvkrfDNcBd994sTHPhMKo6XV4oQdXuHlr/pb IIMZTfdWTMM1rc5kAmQS7KJ1EQJVQDdGMr5hGfS0Ex5K1kfjNo1XANfULmgQO4zv1/4VfUqkAnM6wyiTMTuE6J7gALuAHr5IHE180BtmjjvPEoFom69VoPhrRwAHkF570ZwHWVQSOyyCfDQeJ BW7zrPpqDOtSZ0L1icCoqfOuQz3rlNEfWFdJ/RIuo3u53TA3h6X G5ZaEU65lS9bI1Vc8EbvFL1vPdy181qJRTsX3 aidj4/qULUm pQ7xxVQXV2uQsrtV01DVYIkyRz3kcZVyQFG6gDuRFczpPVDcuZ1tO0bdx1HgqnE4ovMuP6K0TtnsOrW QTDsyn7g8lrUxS4HE9W7NviBy4 MfEo47dqcUX9Ws90eSb9Xt91NMoJ22ax4KvqkuJJ1P63K9 r28E07PCaYpKdiCBpxAPobK4o7cqj73oNPAJfq9cdnJpgqnt16mZt0/ooAYJJ9DUFkNtHfClZtuP VT/QykOEKqrs7bHE iUbZHEqgdhCmuwpRNW5x9POamRpcTOYiXTxk6Kn25VD3Co3UiHeGh8reAUT8ORxUTmnmgu jO3uq zqSaZ8cpOtt4NpGtpF9dfTdTqCWPDgLj78fh7Q8QF5Y6xsnDElXDXpONxtOmJe4TwiJ/l9o QHMLDbe2oaz50AsBwHPmfkNwVe/EFQ6piWpMOzMYkNtqdAh6lMgxIPMGQp2sUraCoCCNwWCzkS5rRxJE A amp4ZEtw/JS0xodmup02hrdBzuTxJ3lF/SRxWco0yEZTBWG4txiBxThX4FVrHFTtcoC31Oa5DF3L4LlBYZN g33SZABvJ7p8/1uRZaBJjfvUAqXiBrHoo0j6qNYUFWh3o0bzOnclqN7M8lqMqzq53LjRKIhK9kR uCoFNIpBSRmUKMDkggNLimmiOARTAnFqANtBL1SIJgeCXggFNPl vFJ1PJHsalyBBXdR oXGh oVgWhI0SgrxR/X6CXqOaPLAEgaIQV5opOpRuQJMoRAJw6Q4ZG5AmFvwQAnDJhwisYXOFkMVTsHyCYdnN90eQVu1i5oV0xT/AFY33B5Jv1e33R5K7ITPBNMVQwLeAUgwg4KwLQlDAoYBbhxoniiNyOawJUUKzDqQ0Y4IlieWoBWs4gJ/V8kSGCJT8qgG6pKiHNXKD//Z


----------



## fmdog44

The best list I have seen to date. Loved the shoe salesperson stool.


----------



## Pink Biz

:thankyou:This is the greatest thread EVER! Love it and all the memories it conjures up.


----------



## Garydavid

Remember this! I thought this was an amazing deal even back then.


----------



## hollydolly

When Ice-cream  tasted like real Iced Cream....


----------



## hollydolly

We still have ice -cream Vans...but when I was a kid they looked like this...


----------



## hollydolly

remember getting dressed in the winter in front of the only form of heating in the house?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## fmdog44

Fulton 83621 was mine in 1954. I can't remember any friends numbers


----------



## RadishRose

6-1007


----------



## fmdog44

Newspaper coupons for White Casltle hamburgers: five for twenty-five cents.


----------



## hollydolly

fmdog44 said:


> Fulton 83621 was mine in 1954. I can't remember any friends numbers



Ours was 9212


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## C'est Moi

hollydolly said:


>




YUkon2-4213


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


>



Rich kids! layful:nthego:

We grew up with a bowl or plate as the cover for our leftovers, I still use the same method today!


----------



## Tommy

C'est Moi said:


> YUkon2-4213


CM, Mine was YUkon 5-6459.


----------



## RubyK

Great Photos! Brings back memories.


----------



## hollydolly

remember these?...My granny used to take us kids to the seaside .. and she would buy us a bucket & spade...


----------



## hollydolly

remember these toys? We didn't have many toys at all..but my friends had them, and of course our best fun was looking through catalogues, picking out things we'd like to have but would never get!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Remember the fairground rides back in the day ....? I still love the fair to this day not as much as back then , now rides are very much shorter and way more expensive.....but the fairground back when we were kids was full of atmosphere and the smells of Toffee apples, and candy floss...yummmmy!!


----------



## JimW

hollydolly said:


> Remember the fairground rides back in the day ....? I still love the fair to this day not as much as back then , now rides are very much shorter and way more expensive.....but the fairground back when we were kids was full of atmosphere and the smells of Toffee apples, and candy floss...yummmmy!!



Great pics Holly! There's something awesome about being a kid and going to the fair that you lose as you grow older. Maybe it's just the innocence of being a child? I have very fond memories of the carnival that used to roll into town for a few weeks every summer. It was much bigger than the smaller "pop up carnivals" you see these days. I thought it was so cool that it had a double Ferris Wheel. I also remember the "Freak Tent" with the Bearded Lady, Snake Man and Lobster Boy.

There's a tragic story about Lobster Boy aka Grady Stiles Jr, involving alcoholism and murder. Stiles murdered his daughter's fiance on the eve of their wedding and he was eventually killed by a side show performer/hitman who was hired by Stiles wife and stepson.


----------



## hollydolly

Interesting Jim, I've never heard of Lobster boy!! we never had ''freak shows' when I was a kid, I believe they had them in Victorian times tho'...


----------



## JimW

hollydolly said:


> Interesting Jim, I've never heard of Lobster boy!! we never had ''freak shows' when I was a kid, I believe they had them in Victorian times tho'...



Wikipedia has freak shows dated back to the early 1600's and there are still some going on today.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freak_show#Historical_timeline


----------



## hollydolly

I know Jim, I have heard of them... but I never saw any when I was a kid ..I believe they'd stopped them at the carnivals by the time I was a kid in the 60's...


----------



## Sassycakes

fmdog44 said:


> Fulton 83621 was mine in 1954. I can't remember any friends numbers



 When I was a kid in the 50's I Lived in Philadelphia and my number started with Fulton also. Mine was Fulton 9-7264. I got laughed at a few times when 
I had to say my number started with Fu. Now that I'm married my last name also starts with Fu !:lol1::lol1:*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## hollydolly

Oh that's a real co-incidence Sassycakes...., your phone number and your name... 


The road behind ours when I was growing up was called Fulton...


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> Oh that's a real co-incidence Sassycakes...., your phone number and your name...
> 
> 
> The road behind ours when I was growing up was called Fulton...




I thought of this thread today when I was paying a bill over the phone. When I had to give my name she said "Did you say FU !" I laughed and tried to continue the call without upsetting her more.*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mike4lorie

hollydolly please forgive me, I looked and didn't see this thread.. I am sorry for starting another...*bows head*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Falcon

Mine  was:  University  12743.


----------



## Sunny

I can remember every phone number I've ever had. Plus every address I've lived at.

Ask me what I had for lunch yesterday; I couldn't tell you.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> I can remember every phone number I've ever had. Plus every address I've lived at.
> 
> Ask me what I had for lunch yesterday; I couldn't tell you.




_I'm the same Sunny...unbelievable I even know the address of a home I lived before I was 2 years old... but as you say..short term memory SHOT!!!_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Gracious...I remember the luggage porters very well from when I was a kid.. I haven't seen a porter at a Train station for a very long time...


----------



## hollydolly

I had this identical sideboard when I was first married in the mid 70's...


----------



## Trade

hollydolly said:


>



I still have mine. The picture used to sit upright on the base, but it broke off many years ago.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I had this identical sideboard when I was first married in the mid 70's...



Don't you wish you still had it HD? Looks more like classic mid-century Danish Modern!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

everybody I knew had one of these lampshades.. matches most of the garish carpets in the 60's too...


----------



## Furryanimal

That is really horrible
:eeew::yes:


----------



## hollydolly

You're right it really is horrible  but everyone had that type of pattern in the 60's and early 70's ..wallpaper. carpets , soft furnishings (cushions etc)...

My parents were the exception... they had pink floral wallpaper in the livingroom and plain walls in the bedrooms ..plain sofas..no carpets just scatter rugs .. but all my friends houses looked like this...






















Our livingroom looked more similar to this..... (this is a modern retro version of a 60's livingroom)... and instead of the pictures on the walls we had ugly mirrors.....still unattractive but a lot less Garish than the fashionable psychedelia


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly

Army ration pack... I don't know what war this was for but it looks like it was an American ration...


----------



## Trade

I'm impressed with those of you that can remember your old phone numbers. I can't remember any of them. But then we moved an average of once a year while I was growing up, so I never had the same one for long. What I can remember is the combination to the lock on my Junior High School locker. It was 4-26-8. We had to buy our own locks so I had that one for six years. All the way through Junior and Senior high.  If I wasn't in a hurry I'd usually dial the 4 and the 26 before I left. Then next time all I'd have to do is spin it around to the 8 and it would open. And if you pulled on it while you turned it you didn't even have to look at the numbers. Just turn it and when you go to 8 it would open. Of course that left you open to theft because anyone could do that.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trade

RadishRose said:


>




I lived in one similar for a while. And if I recall correctly, it sucked. 




But it wasn't for long before we moved up in the world to a bigger trailer.


----------



## RadishRose

Trade said:


> I lived in one similar for a while. And if I recall correctly, it sucked.
> 
> View attachment 66510



Oh, no! Sorry to hear that. I think it would be kinda fun, having vacationed in one for a week.


----------



## Trade

RadishRose said:


> Oh, no! Sorry to hear that. I think it would be kinda fun, having vacationed in one for a week.



I am of the opinion that everyone should have the experience of living in a trailer. _"That which does not kill us makes us stronger." 
_


----------



## Cam

Lots of memories there.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RadishRose

That's true!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Actually my auntie DID have one of these....


----------



## RadishRose

This was hilarious, even today!


----------



## hollydolly

How many of you had Matching Luggage?

Mostly it looked like this didn't it?.. and was very heavy....


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> How many of you had Matching Luggage?



My parents had a set of matching monogrammed cowhide cases.

I grew up with matching luggage from the local grocer.






When I got older I took a fancy to these sleek lightweight black garment bags. layful:nthego:


----------



## Aunt Bea

RR's soap making thread reminded me of these old Fels-Naptha soap graters for making laundry sized flakes of soap.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Manatee

When ball point pens came out we got one for my grandfather, they were a real novelty.

I have a Monopoly game, but it is one I bought in London and all the street names are different from the US version.  We played a lot as teens.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

e,*I had collections of both these series.  Sadly, I lost them all when my dad sold our family home. But it was my own fault.  When he was preparing to move, he asked me to pack up and take any of my personal items I wanted to keep. He had hired a company to help him sell stuff he would not be keeping when he moved to an apartment.  So, I packed everything and when I took everything, I accidently left my box of books in my old bedroom.  So it all got sold. I am so upset.

*


----------



## hollydolly

Manatee said:


> When ball point pens came out we got one for my grandfather, they were a real novelty.
> 
> I have a Monopoly game, but it is one I bought in London and all the street names are different from the US version.  We played a lot as teens.



lways buy Mayfair and Park Lane... 
A


----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember splitting a popsicle, life can be so cruel.

=


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz

*I didn't care for this, but it was definitely popular!
*


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *I didn't care for this, but it was definitely popular!
> View attachment 71422*


 We never had that here...


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> We never had that here...



Probably because it has a very unique American history...

*How NASA Made Tang Cool - No one wanted the orange stuff until it went to space.*​
When one is orbiting Earth at 17,000 miles per hour, one is bound to get thirsty. That's presumably what happened to astronaut John Glenn while taking his first jaunt around the globe on February 20th, 1962. Unfortunately, the poor taste of the onboard life support system water (due to a nontoxic chemical reaction) made that option not particularly attractive. Luckily, Glenn had Tang.

For the past six decades, kids, astronauts and South Americans alike have used the orange-flavored sugar powder known as Tang to spruce up their H2O. While there is a common misconception that the minds at NASA invented it, that's not true. Tang was actually available on grocery store shelves a few years prior to Glenn's mission. But NASA did make Tang cool.

In 1957, food scientist William Mitchell of the General Foods Corporation came up with what he called "Tang Flavor Crystals." After two years of research and development, Tang was put on grocery shelves in the United States (and Venezuela and West Germany ) in the fall of 1959. It was marketed as a breakfast drink packed with vitamin C that "you don't squeeze, unfreeze, or refrigerate." None of that made it sound particularly delicious and not surprisingly, it didn't sell particularly well.

It was around 1960 when someone at NASA realized the consumer-grade drink powder was exactly what the astronauts needed in space. So, the government made a deal with General Foods to buy the powder in bulk. 

Records are not entirely clear if Glenn actually ever used the Tang powder onboard the capsule during that first flight. However, as far as General Foods was concerned, it didn't matter. Their orange-flavored powder went to space and that was a good enough marketing gimmick for them.

General Foods began marketing the powder as a space-age drink. Tang accompanied astronauts to the nether regions for the next decade. Needless to say, the advertising was effective. Tang sales shot through the roof and became one of the best-selling drinks of its day. 

Years later, Tang no longer holds sway over the American public like it did decades ago. However, sales are still strong in South America which helped make the orange drink into a billion dollar global brand. In 2013, Buzz Aldrin - the second man to walk on the moon - finally answered the question many were thinking: Did astronauts actually drink Tang while in space? He said yes, but they didn't enjoy it. The never-subtle Aldrin exclaimed to anyone within earshot, "Tang sucks."


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 71513
> 
> View attachment 71514
> 
> View attachment 71515
> 
> View attachment 71516
> 
> View attachment 71517


I do remember them all!  We also tied little balloons to our wheel spokes


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


>



HAHA.  Whenever I see Hoover Vacuums, I'm reminded of that one about J. Edgar Hoover:
"What does J. Edgar Hoover have in common with Hoover vacuums?"
"They both make lots of noise, they both suck up dirt & they both spent lots of time in the closet."


----------



## Lc jones

hollydolly said:


> Remember getting dressed up for Easter ?


 I remember those dresses and the crinoline underneath it oh how it scratched


----------



## Lc jones

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 77092
> 
> 
> View attachment 77093
> 
> 
> View attachment 77094
> 
> 
> View attachment 77095
> 
> 
> View attachment 77096


I still remember the smell of the dodgeball golly


----------



## Pinky

Mom used to dip those crinolines into a starch mixture to make them extra full, and scratchy. I loved dressing up, but was a real tomboy at the same time.


----------



## Lc jones

Pinky said:


> Mom used to dip those crinolines into a starch mixture to make them extra full, and scratchy. I loved dressing up, but was a real tomboy at the same time.


Me too Pinky!


----------



## toffee




----------



## Aunt Bea

I remember the road maps from the gas stations.






My parents would make me the navigator to keep me occupied and give them a little peace and quiet.


----------



## Lc jones

Aunt Bea said:


> Remember splitting a popsicle, life can be so cruel.
> 
> =


Awwwwww


----------



## Lc jones

treeguy64 said:


> I remember 95% of everything pictured in these posts. I became wistful looking at the same. Statistics aside, I definitely feel that life was easier, then, more safe, and less complicated. Given the chance to go back to the days of my youth, *knowing what I know now*, I'd take it


I am with you!


----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## toffee




----------



## jerry old

The   washing machine depicted were still in use in my home town far into the 70's.  It is the only type you can use if there is only one outside
faucet.


----------

